# Any other reef barges available?



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a few reefs permitted and ready to go. I am having trouble getting ahold of capt Paul about the RFRA reef barge (I've tried PMing him on here a few times.) Does anyone else have one that I can borrow to tow for a deployment.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Paul is having trouble getting pms.....click his profile and send him a email message.....


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I have been trying to get a hold of him as well. My reef permit extension expires Feb 11. Haven't been able to get them out due to weather and work. I tried e-mailing him and it returned undeliverable twice. I have six and want to get them out this Friday when I am off. If anyone can help please let me know.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey chris i have just got one but won't be ready to use for 3 weeks. i also have ten reefs ready to go. you can get a 30 day ext. on that permit free. so you have till march to deploy. will be in touch with you when the bardge is ready. wait for people to deploy your reefs sucks i had 4 reefs went 60 days permit exp. now i have to change the reefs to repermit them. the best think is to find a old boat and make your own bardge. thats what i did. got the boat free have to pay for the trailer. but it will be a awesome bardge to deploy reefs from. keep building .

scot


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Rastaman has one. Send him a PM or he'll probably respond here.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Scott and Xanadu. I have already done the extension.:banghead I will probably do what you said and change them some enough to get them permitted. I have a couple of guys that might go in to get a barge to share. Thanks for the info. Doesn't look like weather is going to cooperate anyways.:hoppingmad

Chris


----------

